# AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?



## Gabbyjay (29. Januar 2013)

*AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Hallo,

Die lüftersteuerung meines noch kaum benutzen ax 1200i scheint defekt zu sein.
 Macht sich reproduzierbar insofern bemerkbar, dass der lüfter alle paar Sekunden versucht, sich einzuschalten, und sofort wieder stehen bleibt. Sichtbar durch einkurzes anlauf-ruckeln.

Hörbar ist es durch ein geräusch wie ein tropfender Wasserhahn, dessen tropfen auf einen hohlen körper treffen - und genauso nervig wie ein tropfender hahn ist auch das Geräusch, das das netzteil macht.

Dies wohlgemerkt in einem Bereich, in dem der semi-passive lüfter auf keinen fall laufen sollte. Es tritt selbst bei minimallast, ja sogar beim betrieb nur mit dem test button auf.

Gleich nach dem start läuft der Lüfter immer kurz, das scheint ja normal. Er scheint also grundsätzlich zu funktionieren.


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das zu beheben?
Vll die lüfterkurve mit der corsair link software ändern oder eine andere firmware aufspielen?


Es handelt sich immerhin um ein brandneues Netzteil der 300 euro klasse. Da ist für mich nicht annehmbar und ich bin schon etwas sauer.
Möchte das ding auch ungern einschicken da ich sonst erstmal ohne funktioniernden computer dasteh.

Irgendwer ne idee?


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Hast du deinen Shop schon angeschrieben ob sie es nicht gleich umtauschen können?


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Habe ich gerade gemacht und warte nun auf Antwort.

Du meinst es wäre ein Austausch denkbar “sie schicken mir ein neues und ich gebe dem postboten dafür das alte mit “ ?


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Wenn du es quasi schon defekt gekauft hast, hättest du normalerweise Anrecht auf einen Austausch (keine Reparatur).
Ob der Postbote das mitnimmt ist eine andere Frage.
Kommunikation mit dem Händler sollte aber immer der erste Weg sein.


----------



## Ostfront (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

habe gerade mal bei meinem ax1200i geschaut da ist das selbe einkurzes anlauf-ruckeln und lüfter bleibt wieder stehen keine ahnung ob das normal ist aber im corsair software kann ich ihn steuer.aber sowas wie einen tropfenden wasserhahn kann ich nicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## cryzen (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Meint ihr den Lüfter von Netzteil ?? wenn ja ist das normal bei meinen Ax 750w geht der Lüfter auch kurz an manchmal , dass liegt daran der der Lüfter sich einschlaten bei einer bestimmten Temperatur


----------



## Ostfront (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

nein bei mir ist es wie bei gabbyjay ein anlauf-ruckeln und lüfter bleibt wieder stehen erläuft nicht richtig an,er ruckelt aller paar sekunden vieleicht muss es ja so sein.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Temps sind es nicht. Tritt auch bei frei stehendem, nicht eingebauten netzteil auf und raumtemperatur ist 20 grad.

Bei mir ist es auch hörbar, deshalb bin ich ja drauf aufmerksam geworden.
Ich habe mir das netzteil ja extra wegen dem einsatz im silent system gekauft, da semipassiv.

startet mal nur das netzteil und sonst keine komponenten und hört genau hin, vll ist es bei euch auch hörbar.

Und gut für den lüftermotor und -lager kanns ja auch nicht sein...

Immer kurzes rucken am lüfter.


----------



## Ostfront (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

ja da höre ich es auch,wen du was herausbekommst kannst mir ja vieleicht bescheid sagen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Dank  dir für die Info. Bin scheinbar nicht der einzige.

Ich hoffe sehr,  dass auch das beheben lässt.
Vll sagt corsair was dazu.


----------



## Ostfront (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

hoffe mal nicht das es defekt ist.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Ich hoffe mal dass es entweder nur ein montagsgeräte-defekt ist oder sich irgendwie beheben lässt.

Ein “das ist normal, sie müssen mit dem tickgeräusch und dem ständig anruckelnden lüfter leben“ fände ich schlimmer.
Aber dass das so nicht ganz korrekt ist, wird ja selbst corsair sehen. Vll n produktionsfehler.

Sieht so aus als ob der lüfter dauernd eine anlaufspannung bekommt, die aber zu niedrig ist dass er wirklich anlaufen kann.
Ohne last sollte er aber komplett stehen und sich erst ab ca 40% auslastung oder bei höheren temps im netzteil einschalten...


----------



## Ostfront (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

das habe ich noch nie so genau beobachtet,aber das ist genau das gleiche problem wie bei dir.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Hab gestern ewig gerätselt wo dieses ticken herkommt...

Dachte erst, aus meiner Wasserkühlung tropfts irgendwo. Alle anschlüsse überprüft... Bis ich dann irgendwann das netzteil als ursache ausfindig machen konnte.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Hier ein video davon, das netzteil lief dabei ohne last, kam also nicht an die kritische grenze zum einschalten des lüfters.

durch die miese mikro quali meines handys geht das ticken etwas unter, ist aber durchaus vernehmbar; man sieht auch gut die ruckenden lüfterbewegungen alle paar Sekunden:

corsair ax 1200i lftersteuerung probleme - Kostenlose hochqualitative Videospeicherung - Upload and share your videos


----------



## Ostfront (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

ja das ist es mal sehen was corsair sagt.das ist das selbe wie bei mir.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Wir prüfen das gerade bei uns im Lab nach, bitte verzeiht, wir restarten gerade unseren Support in allen Foren neu, da kann es hier und dort noch zu kleineren Verzögerungen kommen.
Wir nehmen uns aber allen aktuellen Problemen definitiv an!


----------



## Gabbyjay (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Danke für die Antwort. Gut zu wissen dass wir gelesen werden.

Btw - einfach ein ax1200i ans stromnetz anschließen und den Test Button gedrückt halten oder den atx stecker überbrücken, dann ist es sicht- und hörbar. Braucht man kein lab zu. ;p


Wie ich inzwischen herausgefunden habe, betrifft es alle 1200i.
Es hat was mit der pwm Ansteuerung des Lüfters zu tun. Scheinbar bekommt er auch dann, wen er aus sein sollte, immer noch das periodische pwm-Signal, nur eben nur noch alle paar Sekunden nen “puls“.

Warum schaltet man ihn da nicht einfach komplett ab?
Meine anderen pwm lüfter zeigen dieses verhalten nicht, wenn sie 0 rpm liefern sollen.

Das muss sich doch via firmware beheben lassen, und die Firmware vom 1200i ist mit dem mitgelieferten dongle ja updatefähig.


----------



## MADman_One (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Hmm, ich bekomme nächste Woche ebenfalls ein AX1200i...ich werde dann mal darauf achten ob das bei meinem Exemplar auch so auffällig ist.
Kann eigentlich kaum glauben das es ein Serienproblem ist, denn bei 7 Jahren Garantie erhöht das doch deutlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß der Lüfter innerhalb der Zeit den Geist aufgibt und zu ganze Netzteil dann zu einem Garantiefall wird.


----------



## Gabbyjay (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Definitiv ein Serien Problem, habe inzwischen viele aussagen von ax1200i Besitzern gelesen, die das bestätigen.

U.a. im corsair support forum und in einem bekannten großen anderen deutschen hardware forum.


----------



## Ostfront (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

bin ja mal gespannt wan corsair das problem aus der welt schaffen will.


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Hi,

wir sehen hier momentan kein Serienproblem - wir analysieren noch die Daten, ich melde mich sobald wir die Tests abgeschlossen haben was recht zeitnahe der Fall sein wird. Wir kümmern uns natürlich um jedwedes Anliegen und natürlich lesen wir entsprechende Anfragen, uns fehlten lediglich gemäß der Umstrukturierungen die Kapazitäten in allen Supportarten zu reagieren was nun wieder funktioniert bzw. anläuft.

Der Tech Support als solcher und die RMA sind natürlich duchgehen aktiv geblieben was die Umstrukturierung natürlich nicht gerade erleichtert hat, aber nun sind wir wieder dabei alles durchzugehen was an Fragen aufkommt, Verbesserungsvorschläge anzunehmen und auch beratend zur Seite zu stehen, wie man es auch sonst von uns her kennt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Zum thema Seitenproblem - hier threads, wo sich Leute mit dem selben Problem gemeldet haben:

AX860i & AX1200i Owners; Noise? - The Corsair Support Forums

Hier steht auch noch was:
AX1200i Fan is not working - clicks all the time - The Corsair Support Forums

Oder der bereits bekannte thread im luxx.


Es wurde ja auch von corsair bestätigt, dass es sich um ein Serien Problem handelt und mit der “custom pwm“-Ansteuerung zu tun hat. Siehe postings von RAM Guy.

Die frage ist halt, kann es mit firmware update behoben werden?


----------



## MADman_One (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Yep, mein AX1200i hat das Problem auch, der Lüfter ruckt alle paar Sekunden...allerdings bleibt er dabei völlig geräuschlos (ich höre jedenfalls nix, selbst wenn ich das Ohr direkt daneben halte).

Bin mal gespannt ob es da einen Fix per Firmware oder so gibt. Für mich stellt es aber derzeit kein Problem dar, da ich nicht zur Silent-Fraktion gehöre, ich mißtraue eh jedem Lüfer der sich nicht dreht, selbst wenn das so sein soll. Ich befürchte immer wenn er sich dann mal drehen soll, dann will er nicht mehr  Mein Plan geht eher in die Richtung, den Lüfter permanent auf Minimum laufen zu lassen...bin wie gesagt kein Silent Freak, da sind andere Dinge in meinem PC deutlich lauter


----------



## Gabbyjay (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Tja, ich und andere haben aber ein silent system  und das Netzteil auch deshalb gekauft, eben wegen der semi passiv funktion.

Wer auf ssd und wakü setzt - und das ist bei der zielgruppe, die ein 300 euro Netzteil hat, alles andere als selten! - der hört das klicken des lüfters auch.
Ansonsten siehe video oben.  

Dass es für dich nicht störnd ist, ist mit schon klar, du willst ja sogar den Lüfter dauerhaft laufen lassen und es würde dich nicht srören. Aber gibt eben noch user mit höhern ansprüchen.  

Ein update würde das Ding perfekt machen.


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Wer einen 140mm Lüfter auf 300-500rpm hört, der hört auch Flöhe husten.
Auf solchen niedrigen Drehzahlen kann man einen gut gelagerten Lüfter anhand der bewegten Luft einfach nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Gabbyjay (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Das kommt einerseits auf den lüfter an, andererseits reden wir hier auch nicht vom betrieb des netzteils mit laufendem lüfter, sondern vom passiv-betrieb.

Abgesehen davon kannst du einen solchen netzteillüfter nicht mit einem gehäuselüfter gleichsetzen.
Der für das ax1200i verwendete lüfter macht bis zu 2800 Rpm, der muss ja für den temperaturextremfall bei der maximal spezifizierten umgebungstemperatur ausreichend sein (in der Praxis wird man bei ca 1800 landen).
So ein lüfter hat aber einen begrenzten regelbereich, die 40% zb als der niedrigste mit der link software manuell einstelbare wert zb entsprechen immer noch ca 1200 rpm. Auch im quiet modus ist der laufende lüfter definitiv hörbar, ähnlich wie bei anderen netzteilen dieser leistungsklasse (quasi unhörbar sind dagegen zb meine silent wings gehäuselüfter auf 4v).

Aber daran nehmen wir hier ja nicht Anstoß, sondern am ständigen anrucken des lüfters in einem Bereich, wo er gar nicht laufen sollte.


----------



## MADman_One (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Tja, ich und andere haben aber ein silent system  und das Netzteil auch deshalb gekauft, eben wegen der semi passiv funktion.
> Dass es für dich nicht störnd ist, ist mit schon klar, du willst ja sogar den Lüfter dauerhaft laufen lassen und es würde dich nicht srören. Aber gibt eben noch user mit höhern ansprüchen.
> Ein update würde das Ding perfekt machen.



Yop, da hast Du vollkommen recht. Nur weil es mich im Moment nicht stört sollte das nicht heißen daß man sich die Arbeit eines Updates aus meiner Sicht sparen kann. Ich bin hier die Ausnahme und nicht der Maßstab. 
Ein so hochpreisiges Netzteil sollte in der Tat nicht so eine Schwachstelle haben. Also, bitte fixen, Corsair.


----------



## Ostfront (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

dan muss bald mal corsair den finger ziehen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*

Habe gerade eine WaKü + leise laufende Gehäuselüfter im Einsatz.
Das Ticken ist nicht laut, aber man hört es wirklich quer durch den Raum, es ist einfach nervig!

Weiss gar nicht ob ich das Netzteil so noch behalten will.


----------



## Ostfront (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: AX1200i defekte lüftersteuerung?*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine WaKü + leise laufende Gehäuselüfter im Einsatz.
> Das Ticken ist nicht laut, aber man hört es wirklich quer durch den Raum, es ist einfach nervig!
> 
> Weiss gar nicht ob ich das Netzteil so noch behalten will.


 werde das nächste mal wohl wieder zu enermax netzteilen greifen.habe in letzter zeit nur probleme mit den sachen von corsair.


----------

